# 1/3 of name on the new boat



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

With the new Yellowfin being all white and rather non descript I wanted to add the name to the stern and sides, I was brave enough to attempt the stern by myself but will wait for pro help on the sides, but here is the stern, so if you see me out there give me a shout on 68/72










MSyellowfin / aka Forgiven


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Stern lettering looks great. Agree sides need pro graphics, somthing more than just name. 

I'd have had to go with "Unforgiven" cause she'd leave me if I got a YF right now. 

Enjoy it. See ya'round.


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

boy, those trips sure do look pretty! Great job, hope to see you on the water!

Tight lines


----------

